# How many moves in your dummy form?



## yak sao (Oct 26, 2015)

In my lineage(LT), our dummy form consists of 116 movements. I had heard that YM's original dummy form consisted of 140 movements.
At various times he condensed it down to 120, 108 and our version which again is 116. How many movements are in your dummy form?


----------



## JPinAZ (Oct 26, 2015)

Only 1. One move, one kill
Direct and maximally efficient - that's about as WC as it gets!


----------



## wckf92 (Oct 26, 2015)

yak sao said:


> In my lineage(LT), our dummy form consists of 116 movements. I had heard that YM's original dummy form consisted of 140 movements.
> At various times he condensed it down to 120, 108 and our version which again is 116. How many movements are in your dummy form?



Hi Yak.
Guess it depends on how one counts the movements(?) And are you counting one side only? etc?


----------



## Marnetmar (Oct 26, 2015)

Don't really know or care what the exact number of movements ours is, but it's the Leung Sheung version which has 10 sections, each of them being mirrored, so I guess it's probably longer than the standard which from what I understand is 108 or 116 movements over 7 sections.

Either way, the importance is in application rather than the number of moves. I'd rather learn from a teacher who had a form of 10 moves that went very deeply with them versus one who had a form of like 500 but didn't know what any of them were for.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 26, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> Hi Yak.
> Guess it depends on how one counts the movements(?) And are you counting one side only? etc?



That's considered for the entire form on both sides. I have heard that you count the movements by counting the sounds


----------



## wckf92 (Oct 26, 2015)

yak sao said:


> That's considered for the entire form on both sides. I have heard that you count the movements by counting the sounds



Hmmmm....kinda curious now...methinks I'll have to count the sounds of my form.


----------



## Danny T (Oct 26, 2015)

Number of movements is really unimportant, what one is doing within the movement is far more so. I had to go through the form and count them. 161 - counting every movement. Just remember some moves are actually combined in application. For instance we count every bong as a separate movement when in reality the bong would simply be a transitional action into the following position. Move of a half beat motion but in the form is a single beat.


----------



## ShortBridge (Oct 26, 2015)

I've failed miserably at counting moves in any form, there are so many very small, but very important things, I never know what should and shouldn't count in this game.

Let's say 108

It's a good, happy answer.


----------



## wckf92 (Oct 26, 2015)

yak sao said:


> That's considered for the entire form on both sides. I have heard that you count the movements by counting the sounds



Ok, curiosity got the best of me...just counted the "sounds"... 252


----------



## yak sao (Oct 26, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> Ok, curiosity got the best of me...just counted the "sounds"... 252



Were those all dummy sounds or were some coming from you ?


----------



## wckf92 (Oct 26, 2015)

yak sao said:


> Were those all dummy sounds or were some coming from you ?



haha...no, all dummy sounds


----------



## Marnetmar (Oct 26, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> haha...no, all dummy sounds



He who denied it, supplied it.


----------



## wckf92 (Oct 27, 2015)

Marnetmar said:


> He who denied it, supplied it.



haha...dude that is so 80's....


----------



## KPM (Oct 27, 2015)

Infinite number of moves in Pin Sun dummy!  ;-)   Really, there is no static form in Pin Sun.  Each short set has an application on the dummy.  You practice them individually over and over...repeat the section as many times as you want.  Then you can blend the sections together or mix and match.  In Pin Sun, once you learn the movement in the short sets well you are encouraged to "free-lance" on the dummy.  So in Pin Sun, using the dummy is very much like shadowboxing.


----------



## geezer (Oct 27, 2015)

KPM said:


> Infinite number of moves in Pin Sun dummy!  ;-)   Really, there is no static form in Pin Sun.  Each short set has an application on the dummy.  You practice them individually over and over...repeat the section as many times as you want.  Then you can blend the sections together or mix and match.  In Pin Sun, once you learn the movement in the short sets well you are encouraged to "free-lance" on the dummy.  So in Pin Sun, using the dummy is very much like shadowboxing.



IMO this is how the dummy should be trained even if you also have a set form (as in the branch I study).


----------



## futsaowingchun (Oct 27, 2015)

yak sao said:


> In my lineage(LT), our dummy form consists of 116 movements. I had heard that YM's original dummy form consisted of 140 movements.
> At various times he condensed it down to 120, 108 and our version which again is 116. How many movements are in your dummy form?



I'm not sure how many movements are in my dummy form..I've never count it but the form itself is broken into 10 sections. ..originally there was 12 when I learnt it but I took out two sections.as I feel it was to repetitive.


----------



## Danny T (Oct 27, 2015)

geezer said:


> IMO this is how the dummy should be trained even if you also have a set form (as in the branch I study).


Know Form, Understand Form, Move beyond Form. Should be applied to all form/s.


----------



## wckf92 (Oct 27, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Know Form, Understand Form, Move beyond Form. Should be applied to all form/s.



Agreed! That is the journey.... but Yak was asking about how many moves or sounds so ....


----------



## Danny T (Oct 27, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> Agreed! That is the journey.... but Yak was asking about how many moves or sounds so ....


"so..."
Uh... I responded in post # 7 about the count we do in the branch I train.

In this particular post I was agreeing with KPM and geezer with their posts #14  &  #15.


----------



## ShortBridge (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## KPM (Oct 28, 2015)

Not it!  ^^^^^


----------

